# feg



## rollbone (Mar 20, 2009)

i have a chance to buy a feg f9m-9hp for $200.is this a good price and is feg a good gun.i will just use for protecting only.


----------



## ahenthus (Mar 8, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. I can't help you with the feg.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

my FEG PA-63 is so good i bought another. Can't talk for your model though.


----------



## biotech (Oct 16, 2008)

It is a poor mans copy of the Browning HP. FEGs are usually very good value for the money. They do hold up well and some HP parts will interchange.


----------



## adorable_harree (Mar 17, 2009)

But some of their BHP clones really are terrible. The good thing about owning one is that you would get the desire to get a real BHP.


----------



## Dougsboy (Mar 20, 2009)

I had one for a couple of years and never had any problem with it. Most of the Feg Hi Powers I've seen are a little rough looking and the triggers feel sort of like they have sand in them. But for a couple of hundred bucks, where could you go wrong?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Don;t recall seeing one of those. Looks a lot like a Bersa though.


----------

